# has anyone here ever used a meat mixer ?



## cal1956 (Aug 6, 2015)

we were making a batch of smoked sausage today and the ground pork was very cold and I was mixing it with my hands

and the joints in my fingers started really hurting , so I started thinking about a meat mixer I had seen on amazon  and was wondering if anyone here has ever

used one and if so how well they work ?  I'm getting older and guess I have a touch of  arthritis in my hands


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't have one but increasingly need one for similar reason as yours. I have read a lot of info on them and it seems, for 5 pounds of sausage they are not too efficient. For 10-25Lbs a standard 25Lb Mixer does a good job but may be a challenge to clean in small kitchen sinks. Above 25Lb batches, go to a 50Lb mixer, also a PITA to clean, but...Some styles Tilt to dump, the Hopper is removable for easy cleaning and can be hand cranked or matched to the same companies Grinder motor. They are not cheap...

Lem Products http://www.lemproducts.com/category/butcher-meat-mixers

Cabela's http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/sear...xer&x=10&y=6&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

More info... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=meat+mixers

Some guys have had success with a food safe Bucket, Hvy Duty Drill and Spackle/Mud Mixer...JJ

 Pick one with blades rather than just wire like a Whisk...

This Kobalt is from Lowes at $9.08.


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 7, 2015)

I think NEPA did a post on the mud mixer/bucket idea. I didn't find it with a quick search. You might try wearing some light cotton gloves under poly/nitrile gloves.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 7, 2015)

C1956, I have one from Cabelas that holds 50 pounds. It works manually or can be hooked up with their grinder to turn the mixing paddle. It works well but I only use it when making large quantities of sausage. A pita to clean if you don't have a big sink !


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 7, 2015)

thanks , I need one that can handle at least 50 lbs of meat , they sell one on amazon ,  and the price isn't to terrible IF it works .

I was hoping one of you fellas had used one and could tell me how well it mixed in the spices


----------



## daveomak (Aug 7, 2015)

Bride got me the Cabela's mixer awhile back....    works OK....   PITA to clean...   takes way too long to clean up unless you are mixing maybe 20#'s +  of meat....  then you should mix the meat in 2- 10# batches...   maybe....   


http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Stainless-Steel-Meat-Mixer/746308.uts


----------



## goliath (Aug 7, 2015)

i have the LEM 20 lb mixer. i only use it on larger batches... over 10 pounds. fits and cleans up very easy in a laundry tub. i do all my clean up in the laundry tubs ...  LOL

my stuffer, grinder parts, mixer, meat tubs, everything just fits in there better than a regular kitchen sink.

as for the mixer... i find it does a very good job. even mixing, and especially when i add the cheese for my smokies and other sausages.

Goliath


----------



## donr (Aug 7, 2015)

For a 5 lb. batch I can use my Kitchen Aid 6qt mixer with the paddle beater.  I run it on 1 or 2, otherwise it shakes around to all get out.  I also need to scrape down the walls of the bowl several times.  

I put in some meat, then some seasoning, more meat, more seasoning, etc. Helps make quicker mixing work.

Don


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 7, 2015)

this is the one that I am considering,  it is supposed to mix 50 lbs













41akcaSi71L.jpg



__ cal1956
__ Aug 7, 2015


















41edVoeZgvL.jpg



__ cal1956
__ Aug 7, 2015


















41psEDyrjtL.jpg



__ cal1956
__ Aug 7, 2015


----------



## daveomak (Aug 7, 2015)

If you can find one that hooks up to a meat grinder, that would make your life a lot easier......   Someone sells them....  can't remember who...


----------



## boykjo (Aug 7, 2015)

If your hands get cold use insulated rubber gloves. Here's a pair for 8.99


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 7, 2015)

I have used a 20lb meat SS mixer. Works good doing the full 20lbs but if you do say like 5-10 lbs the meat just balls up in the middle. If you have a KA mixer it will do 5lbs, use the dough hook.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 7, 2015)

cal1956 said:


> this is the one that I am considering,  it is supposed to mix 50 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have a pressure washer to clean this mixer. And watch for the bushings, they shave metal dust into the meat on the inside. I dumped my SS mixer and stay with the KA.

The problem with the mud mixer that JJ posted is, its made for drywall mud, not meat. The meat will ball in the middle between the 2 paddles. Its not food safe, the shaft rusts.


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 7, 2015)

nepas said:


> If you have a pressure washer to clean this mixer. And watch for the bushings, they shave metal dust into the meat on the inside. I dumped my SS mixer and stay with the KA.
> 
> The problem with the mud mixer that JJ posted is, its made for drywall mud, not meat. The meat will ball in the middle between the 2 paddles. Its not food safe, the shaft rusts.


what's a "KA" ?...never mind I figured it out its "kitchen aid "

I have to do something , mixing that much meat simply makes my hands hurt  to bad .

what about lubing the bushing ? that should stop the metal shavings wouldn't it ?


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 7, 2015)

Another vote for the Kitchenaid. You can season it all, mix 5lb batches then mix it all together in a tub by hand. Since the main mixing is already done, it only takes a few seconds to mix the batches together. Plus, since it has so many uses, I don't mind storing it in my kitchen.


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 7, 2015)

"kitchen aid"  is to small for what we do as a small batch of smoked sausage for us is 25 pounds , there would be to much math involved ...lol


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 7, 2015)

nepas said:


> The problem with the mud mixer that JJ posted is, its made for drywall mud, not meat. The meat will ball in the middle between the 2 paddles. Its not food safe, the shaft rusts.


Thanks Nepas, This is the first I have heard of the Mud mixer not working out. I will drop it from my option...JJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 8, 2015)

KA is short for Kitchen Aid mixer. The larger home KA 6qt does 5lbs with ease, yeah kinda on the $$ side but worth it

JJ

Didnt mean to come off grouchy.


----------



## dward51 (Aug 8, 2015)

I have the 20 pound Kitchener model from Norther Tool.  For a few pounds, I still go by hand.  But on a 5 pound or more batch the mixer is the way to go.  I have mixed a 3 pound batch in the tub mixer before, but I would just stay with hand mixing for that size in the future. I waited until they were on sale at Northern and used the $20 off $100 purchase coupon code (there seems to be a code for this all the time - just do a search in google). I'm lucky as mine will fit in our dishwasher when broker down.  My 5 pound Kitchener stuffer will also fit (at the same time as the mixer).  But if it will not fit in yours, and you have the usual sized double kitchen sink, it could be a PITA to clean.  It's just too big to fit in most sinks.

So if you are tired of frozen fingers, watch for the Northern Tool model to go on sale and use a coupon code.  If there is any difference between the LEM, Northern Tool, and any of the other models that size which I've seen, I can't tell it.  I think they all come from the same assembly line.


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 8, 2015)

thanks , I will give it a good look see


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2015)

nepas said:


> KA is short for Kitchen Aid mixer. The larger home KA 6qt does 5lbs with ease, yeah kinda on the $$ side but worth it
> 
> JJ
> 
> Didnt mean to come off grouchy.


No offense taken...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...You would be my go to for best equipment...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 9, 2015)

So if the dough hook works in the KA, why not rig one up to attach to a drill? Wouldn't be that hard to do. Length of rod either welded to the hook, or drill and tap a hole for a set screw.


----------



## ice daddy (Aug 9, 2015)

I bought the Cabelas 33 lb/ 7 gal. meat mixer last year.  $299 right now an free shipping.  It goes on sale every once and a while,  think I paid $199.  We use it to mix 30lb batches of sausage and 33b batches of smoked fish dip.  It has been in constant use (everyday in a seafood market) since I bought it and I have had zero problems.  Hooks up to my 1 1/2 grinder, has adjustable feet,  clear lexan top so you can see whats happening inside, hand crank if you want to manually crank, it tilts nicely to unload and blades are easily removed for cleaning.  The mixing tank is stainless and detaches from the frame for cleaning or for cold storage to let the mix bloom.  

As you may have figured out, I really love this thing.  the only thing that could make it better is a foot switch for the grinder which we already had.  We put the foot switch in a zip lock and use it right on the stainless prep table.  Hope this helps.  If your doing large batches this one is really nice.    Ed


----------



## cal1956 (Aug 9, 2015)

thanks a bunch for the good information, that helps me a lot , . I will be buying something before we make the next batch

thanks again


----------



## venture (Aug 9, 2015)

I make small batches of 5 LB when there were only two in my household.

I have used the KA.

For small batches I do better with hand mixing, pain that it can be.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

